# Bobbleheads



## riverfallsguy1

I need help coming up with a business name and it's driving me crazy.  I will be selling bobbleheads. My mind is fried trying to think of a company name.  Suggestions are greatly appreciated.  Are there any Hebrew words that would sound great in English??  How do you say bobblehead in Hebrew?

Please help!!!!!


----------



## Nunty

I hate demonstrating my ignorance, but: What's a bobblehead?


----------



## riverfallsguy1

Here is a description of a bobblehead....

A *bobblehead doll*, also known as a *bobbing head doll* or *wobbler* is a type of collectible doll. Its head is often oversized compared to its body. Instead of a solid connection, its head is connected to the body by a spring in such a way that a light tap will cause the head to bobble, hence the name.


----------



## Vanda

Example of bobblehead dolls  . Thanks for teaching me a new word/thing!


----------



## amikama

As far as I know, there is no word in Hebrew for "bubbleheads". This word is new to me too.


----------



## .   1

May I offer a suggestion.
Bobbleheads are often mispronounced as bubbleheads.
Bubbleheads is a very mild almost archaic insult about lack of intelligence.
Bobbleheads do not try to make their characters look like a genius.
Bubbleheads as a trademark name displays a lack of hubris.

.,,
Thank you for listening


----------



## Learning Hebrew

Well, the hebrew word for Doll is "Bubbah" בבה and it sounds close to Bobble. How about "Bubbah Babbel". That actually means "Babylonian Doll", but still...

 בבל-בבה


----------



## Nunty

"Learning Hebrew's" suggestion is brilliant. Even more so when you remember that famous line "Why do Babylonians all have such round heads?"

כל הכבוד


----------



## amikama

Just one remark: if you write "buba" without _nikkud_ (vowel marks), it should be *בובה*.


----------

